# Slayer style shot on a BE



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Dunno if anyone else is brave/stupid enough to try this... 

A while back I posted that I'd cocked up the grind (way too fine) on a new (to me) bean but that I carried on making the shot anyway, as the basis for a latte, and it turned out to be one of the best lattes I'd ever had. Well, I've been playing and I can now duplicate it. The bean I've been using is the Mystery Bean 12 from Coffee Compass. Pleasant enough when dialled-in at the usual BE espresso settings but, without having any tasting notes, I thought I'd see what else I could get out of it. Glad I did.For anyone else who wants to try it, here's what I do.

DISCLAIMER: Proceed at your own risk. I accept no responsibility for machine breakages or personal injury.

I'm not trying to break my BE but if it does happen I'll use it as an excuse with my wife to get a Lelit Elizabeth 

1) Warm up the machine/portafilter/cups as usual.

2) Grind your bean of choice very fine so that it chokes the BE when you start a double shot. You want only a few drips coming out in the first minute. I usually get about 3-4g out by the time the auto cut-out stops it at 1 minute. I'm using a Niche Zero now and have been using grind size 4.

3) Wait 15 seconds.

4) Start another double shot and run until the auto stop kicks in again. The pressure gauge needle should go high but not right up against the shot (if it does, grind coarser next time).

5) Wait another 15 seconds.

5) Start another double shot and let it drip out until you have 1:2 ratio yield in the cup.

Then wait until your desired drinking temperature is reached and see what you think of it. I'm finding it's much sweeter and more complex than before.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Grind size 4 on a Niche Zero 😳

Setting 10 will choke my Slayer except with lighter roast decaf 🙄😁 Then again my settings seam to be different to others, wondering if its due to being one of the first Niches.


----------

